# I didn't pass background check?



## charbel bernaba (Jul 19, 2017)

It says to qualify for lyft i need to have 1 year of driving experience and be at least 21 years old and own my own car and my own insurance am i missing out something here? i did apply and i failed my background check and i got a message saying the reason i failed my cori is im not licensed for at least 3 years? like what's going on? it's clearly saying on lyft requirement page i need 1 year of driving experience.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I don't know about the 3 year issue, but when I first signed up for Lyft I was turned down because they require 12 months of driving record IN STATE here in AZ, I had only 9. May vary by state??


----------



## charbel bernaba (Jul 19, 2017)

68350 said:


> I don't know about the 3 year issue, but when I first signed up for Lyft I was turned down because they require 12 months of driving record IN STATE here in AZ, I had only 9. May vary by state??


i don't know what's going on man it supposed to be 12 months and i start driving with them i don't know why cori set me back like that


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You can do food delivery now but you have a couple years to go before you can drive Lyft.


----------



## charbel bernaba (Jul 19, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You can do food delivery now but you have a couple years to go before you can drive Lyft.


How can i do food delivery?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sign up for Postmates, GrubHub, Door Dash, Caviar. You can easily pull in between $16 - $22 per hour by cherry picking.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Also sign up for Amazon Prime & Fresh if their system lets you. Not sure if UberEats would work as well.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Why do you have your full street address posted on your profile ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

charbel bernaba said:


> It says to qualify for lyft i need to have 1 year of driving experience and be at least 21 years old and own my own car and my own insurance am i missing out something here? i did apply and i failed my background check and i got a message saying the reason i failed my cori is im not licensed for at least 3 years? like what's going on? it's clearly saying on lyft requirement page i need 1 year of driving experience.


No idea, but I wish all pax knew their location like you know yours. Building number and all. Very impressive.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

CORI is separate from your drivers history usually. CORI=Criminal Offender Record Inquiry. I drive lyft and my in-state DL is only 5 months old (I had to give them my old one from MA from before I moved so they could run the new and old one; I've had a DL since I was 16, so well over the 3 year thing). It very well might be a MA thing that you need 3 instead of 1, being the communist-wealth that MA is, the state or lyft in that state might have stricter requirements than lyfts general nation wide 1 year requirement.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Why do you have your full street address posted on your profile ?


doesn't matter. Unless you disable the locator feature on your smartphone/wireless device and/or social media accounts like [email protected], everyone in the cyber world (and real world) immediately knows where you are. lmao


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

charbel bernaba said:


> It says to qualify for lyft i need to have 1 year of driving experience and be at least 21 years old and own my own car and my own insurance am i missing out something here? i did apply and i failed my background check and i got a message saying the reason i failed my cori is im not licensed for at least 3 years? like what's going on? it's clearly saying on lyft requirement page i need 1 year of driving experience.


Why don't you drive for Uber? They are everywhere Lyft is and more, and they are MUCH easier to qualify for. No interview, $30 background check vs. $300 for Lyft. I know folks who have signed up and are driving for Uber within the same day.

Maybe this has changed recently, and may vary some by city, but here Lyft won't even spend the money to do the background check unless and until you pass the interview and car inspection, and drive around for some. I have observed that Lyft can be even more picky when there is a glut of drivers, as is the case in my city right now, and less so when they really need drivers. They will never admit to this though.

And Lyft has quite the reputation for doing things differently then their documentation states, in many areas. Not sure if this is intentional, or just fallout from their fast growth, or perhaps a bit of both.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> Why don't you drive for Uber? They are everywhere Lyft is and more, and they are MUCH easier to qualify for. No interview, $30 background check vs. $300 for Lyft.


I drive both lyft and uber and I never did an interview for either one, and no rideshare company should charge you money for the background check - they eat that cost. The only background screens I've had to pay for myself have been for youth sports volunteers/coaches/officials.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

prop said:


> I drive both lyft and uber and I never did an interview for either one, and no rideshare company should charge you money for the background check - they eat that cost. The only background screens I've had to pay for myself have been for youth sports volunteers/coaches/officials.


Sorry if I was unclear, drivers never pay for background checks. The numbers I quoted came from the Lyft person who interviewed me 20 months ago. As I said, different cities appear to have different hiring procedures.


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> $30 background check vs. $300 for Lyft. I know folks who have signed up and are driving for Uber within the same day.
> 
> Maybe this has changed recently, and may vary some by city, but here Lyft won't even spend the money to do the background check unless and until you pass the interview and car inspection, and drive around for some. I have observed that Lyft can be even more picky when there is a glut of drivers, as is the case in my city right now, and less so when they really need drivers. They will never admit to this though.
> 
> And Lyft has quite the reputation for doing things differently then their documentation states, in many areas. Not sure if this is intentional, or just fallout from their fast growth, or perhaps a bit of both.


Charging for a background check? Where are those numbers coming from?

Both companies use the same public records system, Checkr.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Was going to say the same thing. Checkr was 24-48hrs on background and 100% free for me and likely other drivers who onboarded in SF area....


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe that one time at band camp is showing up.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

68350 said:


> I don't know about the 3 year issue, but when I first signed up for Lyft I was turned down because they require 12 months of driving record IN STATE here in AZ, I had only 9. May vary by state??


Most places want you to have at least 3 years behind the wheel experience. There was a time when 16 year old boy's and girl's GOT THEIR DRIVERS LICENSE'S!!!!!! Not as an afterthought because their first pick of a job at Starbucks was full so becoming a Lyft or a FUBER driver sounds appealing. Become a You-tube personality.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I started driving at about 12 and got my regular license at 15.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> There was a time when 16 year old boy's and girl's GOT THEIR DRIVERS LICENSE'S!!!!!! .


You say this like you're outraged meanwhile like almost everyone on this forum did. I got mine at 16, and almost anyone over 25 got theirs before they were 18 as well, the rise in minimum age is a pretty recent change.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Thebiggestscam said:


> Why do you have your full street address posted on your profile ?


Yeah charbel bernaba? 

Nice place though!


----------

